# ســـؤال حول مياه الصرف الصحي



## alihabib (24 مارس 2011)

ألرجاء الاجابة السريعة
اريد توضيحا دقيقا عن ماذا تعني وحدات القياس التالية وكيف تقاس وتحدد؟

COD - chemical oxygen demand
BOD - Biological oxygen demand
TSS - Total suspended solid
TOC - ?
TKN - ?
TP -? 
ارجو من الاخوان اصحاب الخبرة شرح مفصل ودقيق عن المعايير اعلاه وما يحصل بالضبط في احواض التهوية لمحطات المعالجة وبالتفصيل الدقيق ان امكن ..ولكم مني فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## سعيد معمل (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى الكريم للاجابةعلى سؤالك تفضل بقراءةوفهم هذا الملف


----------



## سعيد معمل (29 مارس 2011)

*أسس التحكم فى المعالجات البيولوجية*

نرجو الدعاء من الاخوة الافاضل


----------



## alihabib (31 مارس 2011)

*شكرا*

الــــف الـــف شكر يا اســـتاذنا العــزيز ..ادعو الله ان يوفقك ويديمك


----------



## alihabib (6 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء اود معرفة كيفية اجراء الحسابات التصميمية لمحطة معالجة و الحسابات التشغيلية معتمدا على معدل جريان يومي بما يعادل 50000 متر مكعب /يوم مثلا ودرجة حرارة بين 15-50 مئوي والحسابات الاخرى
bod 350
cod 500
tss 400
toc 150
tkn 40
tp 8
مع الشكر والتقدير للجميع


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (6 أبريل 2011)

انت هتعالج معالجة ثلاثية ولا ايش ارجو رد وان شا ءالله راح ارد عليك


----------



## alihabib (7 أبريل 2011)

أستاذنا العزيز .. انا عندي مشروع انشاء محطة جديدة لذلك مطلوب مني ان اعمل دراسة حتى افهم ماذا يحصل بالضبط في محطات المعالجة وكيفية تصميم المحطات وكذلك اريد ان افهم ماذا تعني بالضبط القراءات المختبرية لكي اتمكن من عملي واقوده بشكل صحيح. ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------

